# Placement of Boveda Humidity packs.



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

In a recent reply to a question I had, it was suggested to use 2 of the 60gram Boveda packs in my humidor that holds up to 50 sticks. Does it matter how they are placed? One bottom, one top...stuffed in the middle somewhere ....both on top.....etc


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Ive got three in my 50 count with one on each end and the third sitting on top keeping my desktop at 69RH with no issues to cigars noted


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> Ive got three in my 50 count with one on each end and the third sitting on top keeping my desktop at 69RH with no issues to cigars noted


OK...I may be over thinking this.....not uncommon for me. Thought maybe if the packs actually touched the cedar it may cause an issue.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

IDK i havent seen any issues yet... I do know they make holding racks/shelf things to place them in so they look decent and slightly nicer then the packs laying around and those holders are made out of cedar. So I assume it would not affect my humidor.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

IMHO, I would spread them around, but with a desktop humidor it doesn't really matter. Here is the holder that Treaver was talking about. Just google "Boveda holder" and you will find a bunch of places that sell them.


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

Boveda says they can even touch cigars and won't harm them. I spread them them out in one of my humidors and it doesn't seem to matter what they touch. Great product.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 4 in my 150 ct. Three on the bottom and one in the rack. Works like a champ, no problems with them touching the cigars or the cedar. Holds a constant humidity level. I will use nothing else!


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, they also hold over 2 oz of water and last a long time and can be re-hydrated even though Boveda wants you to throw them away and buy more. I weigh them on a gram scale occasionally. New ones come app 65g so if you re-hydrate them don't fill them above that point to insure they can continue to absorb moisture if needed.


----------

